# Atlanta area bike shops?



## doah (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm going to be in Atlanta on business and will have some time, although limited, to hit a bike shop or two. Any recommendations? Is Performance the be all end all? I need a few things (bottle cages, k-edge garmin mount) but mostly want to kick a few tires. Thanks!


----------



## Bill Dobie (Jul 22, 2014)

The Performance store at N. Druid Hills & I-85 is pretty good. Bigger than most others. Good selection of their name brand products. Lots of great shops here. Peachtree Bikes at 2905 P'tree Rd. in midtown is a great independent shop.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Outback Bikes in 5 Points is a cool shop.


----------

